# Charlie's new friend progress thread



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I am, tommorow getting a new cockatiel.
I don't know it's age, gender, situation, mutation or name yet but any suggestions would be great! 

I was going to get male because I don't want eggs from Charlie and what mutation do you like the best?

I can't wait, pictures coming soon and update you tommorow


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What about angel so you have charlie angel lol
Baby
I have got a thing about yellow birds but i like them all as they all cute and fluffy lol
Im so dreading eggs if lucky ever has any which i hope not, and looking forward to the pics


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> What about angel so you have charlie angel lol
> Baby
> I have got a thing about yellow birds but i like them all as they all cute and fluffy lol
> Im so dreading eggs if lucky ever has any which i hope not, and looking forward to the pics


Thanks, I am so excited. I like yellow birds but for some reason I really want a whiteface, yellow cheek or those brown cockatiels they look nice.

I'm not sure about your name  I'll think about it


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I am so excited because we might be getting two tiels now as mum wants one to herself as she knows that the cockatiels always bond to me because I spend everyday with them and she never gets a chance to see them because I'm with them.

We need another cage so ny suggestions on UK cages from ebay or amazon I could get tht are big but not massive. Just the right size for one tiel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

2 you are so lucky sorry charlie will be so lucky 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LARGE-BIRD-CA...pplies_Birds&hash=item255e6777fd#ht_954wt_905 this is mine but mine is black and i paid £45 for mine from pet shop


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

That's a good cage but I was looking a bit bigger.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MANDARIN-PAGO...?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item20b484814c

Is this one to narrow???

Charlie only gets one friend the other stays with my mum in a seprate cage


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, that cage is too tall and narrow. 

Getting mathematical, the interior volume of that cage is 105x44x33= 152,460 cubic centimeters. A lot of that is unusable space though.

This cage is better if it's in the price range: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIRD-CAGE-ZENDA-CAGES-AND-STAND-SMALL-PARROT-COCKATIEL-/380214583133
it's 78x52x41 = 166,296 cubic centimeters and the design is a lot more practical.

BTW Charlie probably WILL end up with two friends, whether they all stay in the same cage or not. These birds are going to hear each other and call back and forth, and the humans will just HAVE to introduce them!

Edited to add: I understand inches better than centimeters. I just did the translation and this cage is approximately 31" x 20" x 16". Not as big as I thought. You might do well to keep on looking.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

now thats a nice cage not bad for the price either, looks alright to me


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't look very hard so there might be others that are better. It's hard to compare cages when the dimensions vary so much, but calculating the interior space seems like a reasonable way to go.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I like the whiteface mutations better...since you said you like those and the brown why not get a white face cinnamon? I have one and he's a boy and he's a super sweetie! As for the cage,http://www.amazon.com/Brand-Aviary-Bird-Cage-30x18x18/dp/B0002A6V56/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1288034681&sr=8-6 I have this one in black and it's decent for one bird and good on price too.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with roxy culver...white face cinn are very pretty...I have one and I love her so much...she is probably my favorite of the four...I absolutely love her coloring 
I also like the cage that roxy culver suggested too...I have one kind of like that one and it is perfect for one tiel


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys but after lots of thought nd consideration I have decided to not get another tiel as Charlie is fine with out another and the love of Charlie is all I need


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww i was looking forward seeing another tiel lol never mind


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Awww i was looking forward seeing another tiel lol never mind


awww, don't feel too disspointed at least you still` have Charlie. We were going to get a yellow bird with cream wings but we decided not to


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

wish i was there i would of took him/her 
Banana cream for a name maybe


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> wish i was there i would of took him/her
> Banana cream for a name maybe


Yer. One of the other reasons we did not get the bird was they only let people with avaries buy them. They would not let them in house cages because it was cruel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

hmmm how on earth is bringing a tiel into a loving warm house cruel 
So i guess im cruel because my bunnys are house bunnys and my birds are in a cage at bedtime


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> hmmm how on earth is bringing a tiel into a loving warm house cruel
> So i guess im cruel because my bunnys are house bunnys and my birds are in a cage at bedtime


Yep, that is what I was thinking. I have birds in cage. If they fly most of the day isn't it alright. They said the only way they allow you to have them indoors if they have a massive room to themselves


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you tried www.gumtree.com www.adtrader.co.uk www.preloved.co.uk www.vivastreet.co.uk
Iv just seen baby cockatiels for £45 just down the road from me  (no more no more no more no more :wacko


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Have you tried www.gumtree.com www.adtrader.co.uk www.preloved.co.uk www.vivastreet.co.uk
> Iv just seen baby cockatiels for £45 just down the road from me  (no more no more no more no more :wacko


 I don't think we will be getting one, like I said Charlie gives me enough love however they are great


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would have a million if i could lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I would have a million if i could lol


Same but Charlie is special by himself so I don't want another but maybe a budgie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv i did get another it would be 2 as i got both sex and if i got only 1 somebody is going to get left out
Has anybody got 3 with both sex and f/m,


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> One of the other reasons we did not get the bird was they only let people with avaries buy them. They would not let them in house cages because it was cruel


Some people have very rigid ideas about the right way to take care of a bird and have no tolerance for people who do things differently than they do. It's entirely possible for birds in a cage to get better care and more love than birds in an aviary, but they won't take that into account.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with tielfan...some people are very rigid in their opinions and it's not fair. To me, sure an aviary is big and roomy, but how many people actually go out there to play with their birds out there? With the cage, the bird is right there in front of you being so cute and irresistible all the time how can you ignore them? i can't ignore mine, they make sure of that!!!


----------

